# Hello



## White Bridge (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello from Melbourne, Australia. It is great to be among fellow composers!.


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah, another Aussie. 8) Welcome to VI! Have fun on the forum.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 12, 2007)

One of my best friends and regular squash partner is from down under, so you can't be that bad! Welcome... 8) :wink:


----------



## White Bridge (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi 
sorry for the late reply I am very happy to be here!


----------



## White Bridge (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Ned

Good to be here! Sorry for the late reply. Be well brother.


----------

